# How much snow fall?



## shig (Aug 23, 2005)

After this storm passes through southern N.dak and S.dak, can those that live out there or are hunting post some snowfall totals? Will this set up a new snowline for a few days?? Any info appreciated.

Thanks
Shig


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

It's 5:15 AM on Friday, March 21 and it looks like about two or so inches here on the ground in the Minot area.
Dan


----------



## shig (Aug 23, 2005)

I talked to a buddy of mine in Aberdeen. He said 5+ inches last night at 11pm and still coming down. Sounds like a temporary snowline until the temps pick up again and create a muddy nightmare.

shig


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

9.5" reported in Abredeen..

12.5" reported in Milbank


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Here in Minot there is barely enough snow to cover the ground.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hammerhead said:


> Here in Minot there is barely enough snow to cover the ground.


same for here on the base. It is still coming down lightly.


----------



## rex (Dec 8, 2007)

9 inches of heavy, yucky, slushy, snow :******:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks like 4-6 inches in Fargo. Real wet. We needed the water.


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Sheet Water!!!!!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

> Sheet Water!!!!!


Thats what i was hopin :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

there talking up to 14 inches here throughout the day


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Approx 11 inches between Webster and Roslyn with some radiator high drifts.
Had a few hundred snows mixed in with a huge pile of dark geese on one of my sloughs.I left them alone but about 11AM they lifted off and headed west.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

The birds will be able to work around the snow. They will figure out that if they head west, there is minimal snow all the way to northern ND.

Once it warms the only area with snow will be the very NE corner of ND.


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

how far south is the snow? my buddy and i are coming out this week for our spring break, and gonna hunt around mitchell, any word on that?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Snow line in SD is from Brookings west the Huron. East of Aberdeen and N of Watertown they had 8+" Looks like it extends up towrds Jamestown


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

There's snow west of Jamestown - 4" this morning. Snows on the roost picked up, circled the water 3 times and jetted SE. Had one flock break off and come in.

Snow is melting this afternoon and should 'good to go' Friday. Just depends how far southeast they flew. We had four other major waves come from the north and never blinked an eye.

We will finally have sheetwater. Was able to drive into the field last weekend - not now!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

h2ofwlr said:


> Snow line in SD is from Brookings west the Huron. East of Aberdeen and N of Watertown they had 8+" Looks like it extends up towrds Jamestown


Odd, I have been in Huron for 5 days now and have not seen a flake......went 25 miles north and 75 miles south and as far east as de smet in the past 2 days and never saw snow.

Why post if you don't know for sure?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Heck even the roads are alittle tricky now! :-? 8 in Fargo now.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm going to ski the mountains of Norwich tomorrow. :lol:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

goose_caller said:


> h2ofwlr said:
> 
> 
> > Snow line in SD is from Brookings west to Huron. East of Aberdeen and N of Watertown they had 8+" Looks like it extends up towrds Jamestown
> ...


I am 100% sure. The snow line was from Brookings to Huron and north as of Friday at 6am. South of there was rain only. The weather maps show it. Likely a good 3" melted Friday. I know where I am I had almost 10" this AM, 12 hours later it is 6" due to melting.

Here is some proof for you, map is 6am Friday. I do not BS people.
grey is 2" and less, next is 2-4. 4-8, 8-12


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Well actually u r, since you don't know for fact and trust the internet and spread it as gospal. I am living in Huron and scouted the last two days starting at daybreak and there is ZERO snow within 25 miles of Huron......I have logged 1,000 miles in the past 2.5 days, guessing I know better then some internet map.....and no it did not melt, we never got it.


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

Man on ground wins


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

2" of snow still on the ground west of Jamestown. Snow line is Sterling, just east of Bismarck. I don't know about south or north of 94 though.

H20 - good thread you started last week, but you have to trust the reports more.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Snowing pretty good here around Norwich, ND this morning.
Dan


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

snowbus said:


> but you have to trust the reports more.


Like the reports of 500K geese when there were 100K, or 200K and there was 25K the other week in the "reports". Or locals saying no geese around so it keeps hunters away (can't really blame them for that though). So sorry if I take some of the reports with a grain of skepticism. Should I believe the report of 14" in Clark? Weather map does not show it. Not saying the report is wrong either.

My point was I did not embellish or make it up or deliberating try to decievie members as some do, rather as I was basing it on 2 weather maps. And if that is not good enough, too bad. As we got better things to do than argue.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I would be afraid to estimate bird numbers and try to give an accurate report on it. It's hard to estimate. Problem is they won't hold still long enough  I never put much stock in those reports.

Good luck
Dan


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

H20 - I meant snowfall reports.

I agree with you 100% on bird reports - very deceiving.


----------



## realtree (Mar 18, 2008)

any information about snow/ conditons around oaks ND appreciated


----------

